# TT MK2 Armrest



## mramessa

I really miss an armrest on my TT, after a long trip I feel the lack of one and the one on the handbreak is pointless.

I am thus having professionally made an armrest in black leather which is 25cm x 10cm x 4cm thick and mounting it onto an stainless steel cup.

Yep a cup, the type that fits into the cup holder next to the handbrake ie a travel cup.

The idea is that it is the same hight and length as the door handrest and can be easily taken out and put in the boot, does not impede the handbrake when in place and matches the interior in materials.

I am not skimping here it is all being done professionally and I think it will look the part.

So my question is two fold.

Does any one else miss an armrest?

Would you buy one?

If the answer is yes I will put some pictures up next week so yo can see.

This is not an idea that will make me a million! But easy for me to get made with the contacts I have and can offer this to other members of the forum making a small profit on each one.


----------



## 111laz111

A yes from me.

I'm currently using a tall drinks container with a lid (similar to a tupper-a ware thingy) in exactlty the same way and it really works.

However, a nice leather solution sounds much less tacky - let's see some pics.


----------



## phil3012

According to an article in Autocar the handbrake lever is designed to be used as an arm rest, although they do comment this is more useful on left hand drive cars where the handbrake is closer to the driver.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> According to an article in Autocar the handbrake lever is designed to be used as an arm rest


Only if your 4' 3" and can do an impersonation of quasimodo.


----------



## Redscouse

I would like to see this when its done buddy, as i miss my armrest from my previous motor


----------



## noobly

Yes I too miss an armrest and would def be interested to see what you come up with, prices etc - please keep us posted.


----------



## robokn

I would definatley be in the market for one of these as I use a Iron Bru bottle


----------



## MINI2

Any clever technicians out there or inventors..

Could you adaped an A3 OR A4 arm rest? Im not really concerned about the drinks holder tbh.


----------



## mawe

http://www.tt-armrest.com/index-eng.html


----------



## jammyd

mawe said:


> http://www.tt-armrest.com/index-eng.html


Thats fine if you were not a tight git like me ( and after reading the forum comments on the ipod adapter) that you use the AUX IN socket for your ipod...

I also use the cup technique, and I find it works well... I have not professionally created a top for mine, but have a little piece of wood covered with foam ( Blue peter jobby!!!!!!)

I like it... if it looks a bit naff so what... I only have it on there once I have finished the warm mug of coffee it contains!


----------



## QuackingPlums

What kind of cost are we talking about? Less than the commercial one posted above I am assuming... if so, I'm interested!


----------



## Disco Stu

111laz111 said:


> I'm currently using a tall drinks container with a lid (similar to a tupper-a ware thingy) in exactlty the same way and it really works.


i do that too


----------



## Redscouse

QuackingPlums said:


> What kind of cost are we talking about? Less than the commercial one posted above I am assuming... if so, I'm interested!


Well im sure if 10-20 of us can make our interest known to that company, or for mramessa to let the company he is getting his from know, im sure we can get a discount if a joint order is made 

From the pictures it doesnt look too bad


----------



## MINI2

Well i for one would defo have one and im sure the other tt owner in the house hold would want one too.

So thats 2 for us plz :mrgreen:


----------



## D'OH!

mawe said:


> http://www.tt-armrest.com/index-eng.html


I would probably buy one if they were a similar price to the mk1 (219 euros) but at 349 euros  for what is essentially the same product its simply a rip off.


----------



## Rogue

I could be interested, depending on how it looks.
I've never got round to doing something about the pathetic excuse for an armrest that comes as standard.
Even Jeremy Beadle would have had no use for such an afterthought of an armrest.

Rogue


----------



## mramessa

Thanks for the interest

I will put the pictures up when all comes together so you can see for yourselves.

Found it interesting all the other solutions made out there, many I have made myself and this will be version 5 but the first involving others making bits professionally.

Regarding cost, mine will cost around £75 and the cost of this will not go down much if there are 5 to 10 of you interested as I am already getting a good price as I know these people.

Not sure if this is too much for you with postage etc :?:


----------



## GhosTTy

Rogue said:


> I could be interested, depending on how it looks.
> I've never got round to doing something about the pathetic excuse for an armrest that comes as standard.
> Even Jeremy Beadle would have had no use for such an afterthought of an armrest.
> 
> Rogue


Oooh, that's harsh............ but fair. :roll:


----------



## robokn

That sounds about the right price are you going to be offering
different leather coverings


----------



## noobly

On the basis of a likely all in price below £100 I am still def interested. Look forward to seeing the pics and any thoughts you have on how it looks/works. I do wonder whether it will impede getting to the handbrake at all ?

Cheers


----------



## squiggel

Let's see the pics...

Whatever you come up with will be better than the pathetic Audi original offering to the RHD market.


----------



## kdes24uk

Is it possible to easily remove the existing pad on the handbrake ?

Kev


----------



## mramessa

Only thiinking black leather at this point but with a brushed steel holder should match the rest of the dash and trims with whatever the different leather colour options out there. Again just keeping cost down.


----------



## R6B TT

I'd be interested at £75


----------



## membatmaz

Not having an armrest has never really annoyed me that much! not sure if its because my TT is a 6-speed manual or not???? but I think i would be interested in getting one dispite...

If we can knock the price down of the expensive one by making a large batch order then id get one, obviously depending on how much the price came down..... :? .
but looking forward to seeing the pics of the one being made, i would if it rounded upto £100 inc p&p

cheers


----------



## noobly

hi - any update on the armrest - have you got it yet ? pics? ..... Cheers


----------



## mramessa

Quick update

Still fine tuning the finish, I have just had the plans of a final final version put into production and will be here in4 to 5 days and then need some time to test the finished unit. Hopefully pics in a week or two

Sorry for the delay but you have to wait 2 weeks but I have been working on this for 4 months! :lol:

I do not want to upset I want to impress but I am my own worse critic

Some would say anal, but in the nicest way.


----------



## GhosTTy

Oh well, not likely to be in my Santa stocking then. Still, appreciate your effort and looking forward to seeing the finished product. Please just make sure I can still use the Audi phone holder for my iPhone.


----------



## Dallan2

kdes24uk said:


> Is it possible to easily remove the existing pad on the handbrake ?
> 
> Kev


It is possible. Removed mine by by accident the other day and pushed it back into place easily. Pretty pathetic effort of a fitment on such a well finished interior... mine is black leather with red stitching.

Are you thinking it might be modified to suit right hand drive?

D.


----------



## mramessa

At the moment it is being made for a uk spec right hand drive. I will sell a small number in the UK to forum members to see if you are happy with the quality and if all agree can offer both L & R hand drive.


----------



## Sirus

Taking a step back...why the fook has the British "AUdi buying public" (and UK AUdi dealerships) accepted this pandering to the left hand drice community and completely laughed in the face of right hand drivers with this pathetic excuse for an arm rest??...it really pisses me off and I for one will stick with my Grande Latte cup, which is just at the right height for an arm rest...not as good looking I'll give you that!

I'll step off my soapbox now.. :evil:


----------



## Deeside

mramessa said:


> I really miss an armrest on my TT, after a long trip I feel the lack of one and the one on the handbreak is pointless.
> 
> I am thus having professionally made an armrest in black leather which is 25cm x 10cm x 4cm thick and mounting it onto an stainless steel cup.
> 
> Yep a cup, the type that fits into the cup holder next to the handbrake ie a travel cup.
> 
> The idea is that it is the same hight and length as the door handrest and can be easily taken out and put in the boot, does not impede the handbrake when in place and matches the interior in materials.
> 
> I am not skimping here it is all being done professionally and I think it will look the part.
> 
> So my question is two fold.
> 
> Does any one else miss an armrest?
> 
> Would you buy one?
> 
> If the answer is yes I will put some pictures up next week so yo can see.
> 
> This is not an idea that will make me a million! But easy for me to get made with the contacts I have and can offer this to other members of the forum making a small profit on each one.


Hi mramessa

In answer to your questions,
Yes I really missed my armrest from my previous A6 Avant, and secondly I have already bought an armrest for my TTS. You seam to be going to lot of bother to get them custom made when you can buy them from TT-armrest.com or the thettshop.co.uk, provided you do not have a phone fitted.


----------



## mramessa

The first web site have the price of the arm rest at 350 Euro I think and the second does not do an armrest for a MK2 that I can see.

I suppose if you can afford it I agree the German solution at about £300 is a great solution.

But for me I am looking for a better value option which I have looked everywhere for ie sub £100

As there is nothing out there for my budget I am coming up with a simple solution but with good quality materials and engineering.

Simple in a way that it slots into the cup holder, does not impede the handbreak and can be easily taken out and put under the passenger seat if needed, but with the shape, strength and leather/stainless I am selecting will not look out of place. To someone without a TT would not notice that this is an aftermarket solution.

This will not make me rich, just looking to pass on something I have engineered and having manafactured, that I am quite proud of and share this with a few others who may appreciate this.


----------



## STB

Hi mramessa,

Any update on the status of your great project ? :roll:


----------



## redwing

I hope you've got DSG 'cos it'll get in the way of a fast gear change!!


----------



## mramessa

Yes

I have it perfected and works and feels great.

The only delay is I can not find a stainless steel travel mug without a handle which fits the cup holder tigtly.

I have one in blue which I can get in any colour with a TT logo and my web site (which is not visible when in place) but they do not do silver steel only various colours in plastic.(I have tried everywhere)

So forum members find me a cup! and then I can buy in bulk and start selling either left or right had drive arm rests for under £80 inc uk delivery or just over for Europe.

I will post a pic tomorrow of the final version unfortunatly in blue


----------



## STB

Thank you mramessa !! Sounds good !!
I hope that we'll get to find a suitable steel cup to finalize it ! [smiley=book2.gif] 
Could you give the required cup dimensions to help the forum members to find one ?


----------



## mramessa

Will do


----------



## garvin

What exactly is the cup for? If it is just for supporting the armrest then why not buy lengths of stainless steel tubing and cut them down - it is sold in an array of outside diameters and steel thickness.

PS : Can you post a picture of the armrest?


----------



## Sonatina

mawe said:


> http://www.tt-armrest.com/index-eng.html


has anyone had a reply from them? I emailled them about 4 days ago but as yet no response ... only prob is i have the phone mount setup and wanted to ask them about that as their video clips fitting section mentions they do a version that allows for that, but when you click on it the clip is a link to the armrest 'without' phone prep. /// if i'm making sense ....


----------



## mramessa

Here are some pictures of the arm rest I have developed
View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## mramessa

And this is the size and shape of the cup I am looking for 16cm x 8 cm tapering to base.
If any one spots one or has a cup in steel which fits very tightly please let me know.
The quality of the cup needs to be very good, no handle and preferably a screw on lid.
Have a look at the blue one below which is perfect apart from the material.


----------



## Rogue

Could you not sand off the blue finish?

Rogue


----------



## mramessa

The cup is blue pastic unfortunatly. :-|


----------



## STB

Thanks for the pics mramessa !!
As already mentioned, why not order steel tubes ? I think they are sold in various sizes...
Besides, is it not possible to get a smoother leather in order to match the type of leather used for the seats ?


----------



## mramessa

Yes the leaher needs to be smother and I can sort out, I will look into the steel tubes. thanks


----------



## jisaacs

How about buying a coffee flask.....

View attachment 1


....and putting a thick car cleaaning sponge on top and then sealing in place with some fabric and rescrewing the lid back on. Looks ok, can be easily removed and cost me about £6 in total. 


Its actually very comfy. I was really unhappy previously, constantly moving my seat up and down and moving the steering wheel in an attempt to get comfy. This has made a big difference.

Think I'll wait for a cheaper alternative to the €350 tt-armrest.com proper armrest.

Jon


----------



## mosoboh

looool thats what i did... i bought two and it works perfect....


----------



## Gav150ttr

mosoboh said:


> looool thats what i did... i bought two and it works perfect....


Dear All.

I have just finished the Phone cradle covers, i could make some arm rests if you like?

I was alreadying thinking about one that sat onto of the handbrake pad to make it larger and wider

Any interest. it would look OEM

Cheers Gavin


----------



## garvin

Gav150ttr said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have just finished the Phone cradle covers, i could make some arm rests if you like?
> 
> I was alreadying thinking about one that sat onto of the handbrake pad to make it larger and wider
> 
> Any interest. it would look OEM
> 
> Cheers Gavin


I use a cradle and mount a phone in it. What I'd like is a cross between the armrest in this thread and the phone cover you produced - an arm rest with a base that fits into both the phone prep location (but with suffient room to cover the cradle/phone combination) and a cup holder position. Such a design would hide the 'ugly' phone prep for those who don't use a cradle as well as those who do and provide an arm rest into the bargain. Ice blue leather cover would be perfect .............. or matching grey for the centre console ............... or black as a last resort.


----------



## GhosTTy

Gav150ttr said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> looool thats what i did... i bought two and it works perfect....
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All.
> 
> I have just finished the Phone cradle covers, i could make some arm rests if you like?
> 
> I was alreadying thinking about one that sat onto of the handbrake pad to make it larger and wider
> 
> Any interest. it would look OEM
> 
> Cheers Gavin
Click to expand...

Any sketches Gav? I had thought about a wider flip-up rest to replace the handbrake one. Or has anyone tried making a flip-up armrest that attaches to the seat?


----------



## Hark

This is not intended to cause offense, but can't believe you lot have bought £25k+ cars and then have to use a coffee flask with some padding on top or plastic cup for an arm rest. :lol:


----------



## squiggel

Hark said:


> This is not intended to cause offense, but can't believe you lot have bought £25k+ cars and then have to use a coffee flask with some padding on top or plastic cup for an arm rest. :lol:


Dont think we can quite believe it either :?

Audi UK should be embarassed as hell about the RHD conversion, or not, of the handbrake armrest. It's an ergonomic disaster, and the one flaw in an otherwise great interior. Kind of funny-tragic when you think how the quality of the Audi interior is one of the major marketing points.

Those with AUK contacts should make sure the contents of this thread go right back to Audi and get's passed up the line to Audi DE. It's not going to make any difference to the current TT but will would maybe give someone pause for thought and embarass them into making an effort when designing the next generation.

Alternatively, they may just laugh and say, Why bother, they just buy the car anyway and pay for their own DIY solutions...


----------



## climbcoop

Not sure if you've seen the 'one I made earlier' ?
It's on a thread with 'diy armrest' in the title as a sort of 'how to' but here's picture showing how it works alongside the drinks holder.
I've found it really comfortable - feel free to use or improve on it!http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr203/climbcoop/100_0654.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## climbcoop




----------



## climbcoop

Sorry - can't seem to get the picture on! 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=130918


----------



## Wondermikie




----------



## STB

garvin said:


> I use a cradle and mount a phone in it. What I'd like is a cross between the armrest in this thread and the phone cover you produced - an arm rest with a base that fits into both the phone prep location (but with suffient room to cover the cradle/phone combination) and a cup holder position. Such a design would hide the 'ugly' phone prep for those who don't use a cradle as well as those who do and provide an arm rest into the bargain. Ice blue leather cover would be perfect .............. or matching grey for the centre console ............... or black as a last resort.


Indeed, this would be the best compromise !!

@Gav150ttr I guess most TT owners are interested in getting a convenient armrest !! mramessa is currently working on it. How about helping him ? :roll:


----------



## Sonatina

page 027 of the latest Evo Magazine (April 2009) shows a picture of the new Bentley GT3 interior. Why Can't the armrest look more like that (alongside the handbrake though obviously)? The leather starts straight from the console so no supporting pillar is visible - its looks very neat. It would not need to be overtly 'tall' to achieve the desired height in the TT. a high-density foam that doesn't deform, then clad in the usual leather's, would do the trick. I'm thinking that the current project is a very good idea, but can't help having subconscious thoughts about the materials. Not to sound over-dramatic but i think it would begin to interrupt my sleep patterns!
Sorry, i don't have access to a scanner til tomorrow so please say if anyone wants to see a scan of that.


----------



## marTTyn

?










I didnt think i was bothered until i drove a mk1 last night with an armrest!
I forgot how comfortable they are! Been a long time since i had a car without and now im thinking!


----------



## STB

Sonatina said:


> page 027 of the latest Evo Magazine (April 2009) shows a picture of the new Bentley GT3 interior. Why Can't the armrest look more like that (alongside the handbrake though obviously)? The leather starts straight from the console so no supporting pillar is visible - its looks very neat. It would not need to be overtly 'tall' to achieve the desired height in the TT. a high-density foam that doesn't deform, then clad in the usual leather's, would do the trick. I'm thinking that the current project is a very good idea, but can't help having subconscious thoughts about the materials. Not to sound over-dramatic but i think it would begin to interrupt my sleep patterns!
> Sorry, i don't have access to a scanner til tomorrow so please say if anyone wants to see a scan of that.


I definitely agree with you !! This armrest project is great but it must lead to an OEM-like quality product. Easier said than done ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gav150ttr

STB said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cradle and mount a phone in it. What I'd like is a cross between the armrest in this thread and the phone cover you produced - an arm rest with a base that fits into both the phone prep location (but with suffient room to cover the cradle/phone combination) and a cup holder position. Such a design would hide the 'ugly' phone prep for those who don't use a cradle as well as those who do and provide an arm rest into the bargain. Ice blue leather cover would be perfect .............. or matching grey for the centre console ............... or black as a last resort.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, this would be the best compromise !!
> 
> @Gav150ttr I guess most TT owners are interested in getting a convenient armrest !! mramessa is currently working on it. How about helping him ? :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi

What I can offer is a arm rest that sits in the cupholder location and can height adjustable, on the top would have a full length black OEM leather style pad, sorry to jump on the band wagon but I have all of the tools to deliver thanks Gavin


----------



## jisaacs

Gavin
I'd be interested....despite my £6 flask solution!
I agree with the earlier comment that it's mad to have a cheap solution in a £25k car but it is truly amazing that they made the car so uncomfortable. It's much more comfortable now but I'd still like a smarter armrest....just not for £300!!
Jon


----------



## kdes24uk

Have you seen this thread on tt-talk ?

http://www.tt-talk.com/index.php?showtopic=6813

Kev


----------



## STB

Gav150ttr said:


> Hi
> 
> What I can offer is a arm rest that sits in the cupholder location and can height adjustable, on the top would have a full length black OEM leather style pad, sorry to jump on the band wagon but I have all of the tools to deliver thanks Gavin


Sounds good ! Do you have any prototype to present ?


----------



## mosoboh

Gav150ttr said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> looool thats what i did... i bought two and it works perfect....
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All.
> 
> I have just finished the Phone cradle covers, i could make some arm rests if you like?
> 
> I was alreadying thinking about one that sat onto of the handbrake pad to make it larger and wider
> 
> Any interest. it would look OEM
> 
> Cheers Gavin
Click to expand...

i would love one thank you


----------



## jmeselby

Yep I'm interested if the leather is of good quality to match the seats!


----------



## Gez12

Gav

As a happy customer for the phone prep cover, can you add me to the list for an arm rest too? Any idea how much this may cost?

To say a word in respect of Gavin's earlier project, he produced the finest quality product without any hassle in a quick time frame. I have complete faith that his arm rest project will benefit my car further.


----------



## pauly-b

Gav - Put me down as an interested party as well.

Cheers Paul


----------



## GhosTTy

Gav - I'm interested. I's like to see a piccy first thou.


----------



## Sonatina

I notice that the whole top of the console surrounding the handbrake appears to be grooved (from the drivers view point) as if it may lift straight off. This groove stretches back longitudinally toward the phone dock. I for one would do without the cup holders if a modified console top could be designed/ fitted that addressed the arm rest problem. And in saying this, In my ideal world i see it as being a hinged armrest which hides a compartment for putting knicknacks etc. Just day-dreaming out loud ....


----------



## Gav150ttr

Dear All,

Right project number 2 then 

The price will work out about £118.00 delivered, but will need 10 people as before

I would ask for a small deposit of £40.00 each as before to ensure that project can go ahead

Breif:-
The pad will be in black leather to match the OEM look, it will be sat.on aluminuim base which will be mounted two adustable towers that sit into the cupholder area.

They will be adjustable via locking screws that can be set for height and tilt.

The whole arm rest will be simply removed if no in use,

Del ETA based on all people paying etc. - 3/4 weeks

proto type pictures will be avaiable to show proir to production run

IF still interested, please PM me your name and let get a list together 

Thanks Gavin


----------



## ZeroCaviTTy

Thanks !


----------



## mramessa

Hi

Happy that you are developing something better than the one I have.

I am interested in how it looks and some pictures would be great. If the quality is nice I will definatly buy one.

So get building


----------



## jmeselby

Yes, I'm very interested but would want to see one first. Is this possible???


----------



## STB

jmeselby said:


> Yes, I'm very interested but would want to see one first. Is this possible???





Gav150ttr said:


> proto type pictures will be avaiable to show proir to production run


[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gav150ttr

Right update so far with interest

1. Steve - 111laz111
2. Jisaacs
3. Rodo
4. Mramessa - will contact you shortly.
5. Mosoboh
6. Gez127
7. XB1
8. Zerocavitty

Request for payment shortly thanks Gavin


----------



## STB

Gavin,

Do interested people have to pay the deposit before seeing any prototype picture ?


----------



## ZeroCaviTTy

STB said:


> Gavin,
> 
> Do interested people have to pay the deposit before seeing any prototype picture ?


----------



## jmeselby

i am very interested but would like to see a prototype first, is this possible? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gav150ttr

ZeroCaviTTy said:


> STB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin,
> 
> Do interested people have to pay the deposit before seeing any prototype picture ?
Click to expand...

No interested people add your name
Then prototype
Then deposit
Final payment and delivery

Thanks Gavin


----------



## ZeroCaviTTy

Estoy INTERESADO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gav150ttr

ZeroCaviTTy said:


> Estoy INTERESADO !!!!!!!!!!!!


Estoy alegre


----------



## nick tts

me im interested!


----------



## MHAD

I'm interested Gav, 1 please !

I'm also off to look for your phone cradle project to see what that's all about ...


----------



## Skilaree

I am that impressed with your 'phone prep area cover that I would be interested in buying an armrest too.


----------



## MHAD

By the way, was there a definitive outcome on whether the Roadster is different? I have a TTR...


----------



## mramessa

Hi Gav

I think there is a real potential to sell loads of these with a good web site, ebay store, forum feedback etc. If you can manafacture these and make a profit good for you. Bring it in under £100 and I think owners will easily part with their cash. For me I am happy to pay your asking price and will buy one.

I enjoyed developing mine and tweaking bits but will never be able to reach the quality you are looking.

I think its a no brainer to make and perfect a real solution to the problem and I genuinely think its worth it for you as I think with good exposure you will have interest from all over Europe.

As I said before :lol: GET BUILDING AND SHOW US HOW GOOD YOU ARE :lol:

THEN HAPPILY TAKE OUR MONEY!!!!!


----------



## Trikster

MHAD said:


> By the way, was there a definitive outcome on whether the Roadster is different? I have a TTR...


Definitely interested.. but have a Roadster too....


----------



## Sonatina

mramessa said:


> Hi Gav
> 
> I think there is a real potential to sell loads of these with a good web site, ebay store, forum feedback etc. If you can manafacture these and make a profit good for you. Bring it in under £100 and I think owners will easily part with their cash. For me I am happy to pay your asking price and will buy one.
> 
> I enjoyed developing mine and tweaking bits but will never be able to reach the quality you are looking.
> 
> I think its a no brainer to make and perfect a real solution to the problem and I genuinely think its worth it for you as I think with good exposure you will have interest from all over Europe.
> 
> As I said before :lol: GET BUILDING AND SHOW US HOW GOOD YOU ARE :lol:
> 
> THEN HAPPILY TAKE OUR MONEY!!!!!


I'll 2nd that! Count me in Gav as well.


----------



## TonyZed

Trikster said:


> MHAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, was there a definitive outcome on whether the Roadster is different? I have a TTR...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely interested.. but have a Roadster too....
Click to expand...

Definitely different!! 

Being worked on now. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Tonyzed


----------



## jisaacs

Hi Gavin

How is the prototype coming along.....?

thanks jon


----------



## 111laz111

jisaacs said:


> How about buying a coffee flask.....
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ....and putting a thick car cleaaning sponge on top and then sealing in place with some fabric and rescrewing the lid back on. Looks ok, can be easily removed and cost me about £6 in total.
> 
> 
> Its actually very comfy. I was really unhappy previously, constantly moving my seat up and down and moving the steering wheel in an attempt to get comfy. This has made a big difference.
> 
> Think I'll wait for a cheaper alternative to the €350 tt-armrest.com proper armrest.
> 
> Jon


Whilst we're waiting for the prototype, this solution offered some time ago is brilliant.
Yes, its a cup with cloth on but it cost peanuts, it works and looks, well, ok.
Only downside so far is that I have to change the sponge every few weeks as it gets compressed.
£350.00 for Audi's version? - get real!


----------



## Sonatina

Jon[/quote]

Whilst we're waiting for the prototype, this solution offered some time ago is brilliant.
Yes, its a cup with cloth on but it cost peanuts, it works and looks, well, ok.
Only downside so far is that I have to change the sponge every few weeks as it gets compressed.
£350.00 for Audi's version? - get real![/quote]

I here what you're saying buddy but peanuts are for monkey's ... :wink:


----------



## 111laz111

[/quote]I here what you're saying buddy but peanuts are for monkey's ... :wink:[/quote]

Good point but a monkey with £345.00 in his pocket


----------



## Sonatina

I here what you're saying buddy but peanuts are for monkey's ... :wink:[/quote]

Good point but a monkey with £345.00 in his pocket [/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mramessa

Hows it coming on?


----------



## ratlnho

hey all!
one more TT Roadster here and guess what...no armrest!!!!
So I'm interested in Gav150ttr's project.
All I wanted to know is if you don't mind sending it to Portugal.
And any news on the prototype?


----------



## ratlnho

hey no news from the armrest?


----------



## Gav150ttr

ratlnho said:


> hey no news from the armrest?


Good news i will have a prototype ready at the end of July


----------



## MHAD

Gav150ttr said:


> Good news i will have a prototype ready at the end of July


Great news, looking forward to seeing some prototype images !


----------



## GhosTTy




----------



## russelmj

Hi, just found this forum today. I am very interested in purchasing an arm rest and also anything anyone comes up with to cover that stupid phone preparation in the back! Please keep me posted.

Thanks very much
Mark


----------



## scar02

I have now finished my Arm Rest, got the height were I want it and as I only use the cup holder to keep my VAT receipts in, it makes a good cover.
I got the pad from Audi £54 which gives it the OEM look.


----------



## hanzo

I am getting an Armrest made... will post the pics once im done


----------



## Sonatina

scar02 said:


> I have now finished my Arm Rest, got the height were I want it and as I only use the cup holder to keep my VAT receipts in, it makes a good cover.
> I got the pad from Audi £54 which gives it the OEM look.


Congrats mate it looks excellent. Can we tempt you into production on this??
:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## luisTT

very nice, i second that question!?


----------



## scar02

I can work out what it cost to make and let you know, you would need to let me have the pad, I would prefer that you get your own so that you get the right colour. I can let you have the part number for the Black.

Chris


----------



## Sonatina

scar02 said:


> I can work out what it cost to make and let you know, you would need to let me have the pad, I would prefer that you get your own so that you get the right colour. I can let you have the part number for the Black.
> 
> Chris


Jobsagoodun Chris! Just let me know matey and i'll get to the stealers for a pad.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## mosoboh

scar02 said:


> I have now finished my Arm Rest, got the height were I want it and as I only use the cup holder to keep my VAT receipts in, it makes a good cover.
> I got the pad from Audi £54 which gives it the OEM look.


have u got a spare one for sale? :roll:


----------



## AV272

Very nice ^^^ - best I've seen so far 

Have seen many others on this and other forums, they may work well and be comfortable but they all look terrible, especially the one many people have with the skinny single centre support arm.


----------



## Senator

AV272 said:


> Very nice ^^^ - best I've seen so far
> 
> Have seen many others on this and other forums, they may work well and be comfortable but they all look terrible, especially the one many people have with the skinny single centre support arm.


Couldn't agree more AV272, mine really feels as if it is sucking the life out of my elbow


----------



## rodo

this is good i'd buy it so long as its under £200


----------



## 111laz111

rodo said:


> this is good i'd buy it so long as its under £200


......and me.


----------



## PWJ

Gavin

Just bought a TT and would be interested in phone cradle cover and in an armrest - can you do both / or either and what is cost. My car has standard black leather / alacantra interior

Peter

quote="STB"]


Gav150ttr said:


> Hi
> 
> What I can offer is a arm rest that sits in the cupholder location and can height adjustable, on the top would have a full length black OEM leather style pad, sorry to jump on the band wagon but I have all of the tools to deliver thanks Gavin


Sounds good ! Do you have any prototype to present ?[/quote]


----------



## Jeffe

scar02 wrote:
I have now finished my Arm Rest, got the height were I want it and as I only use the cup holder to keep my VAT receipts in, it makes a good cover.
I got the pad from Audi £54 which gives it the OEM look.

Well done scar02! This looks real good. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scar02

I've finished a version of my Armrest that I can make in small quantities and worked out a cost for making them, if anyone is interested.

The cost would be £55 + OEM Pad (V8J0 864 209 25 D (BLACK) £54.81, I don't know what the part no. and prices are for other colours.

















The pad is covered with clingfilm


----------



## mosoboh

scar02 said:


> I've finished a version of my Armrest that I can make in small quantities and worked out a cost for making them, if anyone is interested.
> 
> The cost would be £55 + OEM Pad (V8J0 864 209 25 D (BLACK) £54.81, I don't know what the part no. and prices are for other colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pad is covered with clingfilm


im in!


----------



## russelmj

Hi, Can I have one please in the colour you have pictured? What I also like is that as it covers up the cup holders, i can use the underneath as storage, as there is a severe lack of storage for coins etc in the TT. How do i make payment? Paypal?

Best rgds

Mark
[email protected] (please reply to my e-mail address if possible)


----------



## 111laz111

Yes please.


----------



## PWJ

Saw your offer of making armrest for Audi TT on the Forum. I would happily order it - like you I have the standard black interior so the audi part you quote is fine - assume you get it etc. Could you tell me how long you would take, and give me total cost incl postage and then your paypal details so I can pay you

Kind Regards

Peter J

PS want to give me an e-mail address?



mosoboh said:


> scar02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished a version of my Armrest that I can make in small quantities and worked out a cost for making them, if anyone is interested.
> 
> The cost would be £55 + OEM Pad (V8J0 864 209 25 D (BLACK) £54.81, I don't know what the part no. and prices are for other colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pad is covered with clingfilm
> 
> 
> 
> im in!
Click to expand...


----------



## 111laz111

Just received mine - excellent.
IMHO worth the dosh!

Remember to request the white stiching version for TTS's

Thanks to Scar02


----------



## ScoobyTT

Nice. What I can't figure out for the life of me is why the central console of the TT is the same for both left and right-hand drive cars. The dash obviously needs to be specific for each as the stereo is angled towards the driver. For left-hand drive it's great, the hand-brake is right by you where it should be and the arm rest does something useful. For right-hand drive models, Audi decide to give the passenger an armrest instead and leave the handbrake on the wrong side of the car  Pillocks! :roll:


----------



## Sonatina

scar02 said:


>


Hi all. I've now received my armrest from scar02 aka Chris: GREAT JOB CHRIS MATE! Fits the cup holders like a glove and looks even better in the flesh than the photo's do justice. Nobody, not even TT owners, will think this is an aftermarket production - it looks OEM through and through. Receipt by courier was swift and the whole thing was professionally packaged.
Thanks again Chris and I fully recommend to all.
:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## zorpas

Hi Chris I want one also mate !
I live in Cyprus, could u pls advise if you can ship it here and the cost if possible ?

thanks my friend


----------



## scar02

zorpas said:


> Hi Chris I want one also mate !
> I live in Cyprus, could u pls advise if you can ship it here and the cost if possible ?
> 
> thanks my friend


PM sent


----------



## hanzo

I made one custom so ill put up the pics!

2 pounds only!!!


----------



## PWJ

I would echo what another member said. Chris made an armrest for me and it is fantastic. It was delivered quickly in nice TT style packagng and it really does fit into the car interior seemlessly. Thanks again - a highly recommended product!


----------



## ScoobyTT

hanzo said:


> I made one custom so ill put up the pics!
> 
> 2 pounds only!!!


I suspect a wind-up... no Audi accessory costs 2 quid!  Can we see the piccies?


----------



## russelmj

I echo those thoughts as well. I have bought an armrest from Chris, and it is a superb addition. Your right, the picctures do not do it justice. On top of that, a superb chap as well.

Thanks Chris
Mark


----------



## dolph

Would like to order one of these. Anyone know how I can check what the colour is of my interior leather (bought car second hand).

I've got a 58 TTS with a dark gray/light gray(almost white?) two tone leather interior if that helps.

Cheers


----------



## ScoobyTT

ScoobyTT said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made one custom so ill put up the pics! 2 pounds only!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect a wind-up... no Audi accessory costs 2 quid!  Can we see the piccies?
Click to expand...

This just in: you CAN make an arm rest for 2 quid. Simply buy a bag of "Flumps" and stuff the bag into the cup holders. Oh alright, just an idea :roll:

On a more serious note, I like the idea of a driver's side armrest (since Audi stupidly "forgot" to put the handbrake on the right side of the car and their QA department stupidly "forgot" to notice that the handbrake was on the wrong side :? :lol: ).

I like the way the existing armrest fits in with the centre console to meet the rear edge of the area with the gear knob. I know Chris made his to a height to suit his preference, and really his armrests do look very good. I thought of an improvement to the design. I am not sure how feasible it would be to make... I'll try and describe my idea:

You could get the Audi armrest part like Chris's ones, and make a base that comprised two overlapping circles to make a snug and fit for the 2 front-most cup holders, but sitting flush with the top of them, with the armrest attached on top of that so that it sits like a mirror image of the handbrake one on the console. The base wouldn't need to completely fill the cup holder, just snugly in the top, though it could have a central support to reach the floor of the cup holders and prevent pressure causing it to get stuck 

Thoughts? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## J5N

Hi, I just recieved my arm rest from Chris, again like others have said, its a great product, fits nicely and came well packaged - a very professional job and above all a great guy to deal with.
Highly recommended.


----------



## TTSFan

So whos Chris and whats his PM addy so I can get myself one  what do they go for as well?

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT

It's scar02, and there's a post on page 8 where he gives the cost, about £110 by my reckoning:


> I've finished a version of my Armrest that I can make in small quantities and worked out a cost for making them, if anyone is interested.
> 
> The cost would be £55 + OEM Pad (V8J0 864 209 25 D (BLACK) £54.81, I don't know what the part no. and prices are for other colours.


----------



## 111laz111

Update on my purchase -

The first one Chris sent me was excellent and as good as OEM but being a tall chap I wanted it raised higher- at my expense.
Chris didnt hesitate and said I'd like to think anything is possible'
On sending version 1 back it got damaged in transit and again Chris informed me but then just go on with repacing it.

I have just received the new one back and its perfect - 2'' higher than the original and is really comfortable.

Chris - great job, great attitude and an assett to this forum.


----------



## bigant

Just wanted to publicly acknowledge a great product. Ordered an armrest from Chris and am absolutely delighted - both with the product and the service.

Well worth the cash IMHO and well worth another bump :wink:


----------



## Alan Sl

Arm rest looks great, how do we contact Chris to order one

Alan


----------



## 111laz111

Alan Sl said:


> Arm rest looks great, how do we contact Chris to order one
> 
> Alan


 PM him - scar02
You'll see his posts from about page 8 of this thread


----------



## fuekewl

Chris, you around? 

I PM'ed you. 

I may need to ask for 2, been 'promoting' your armrest here at work to guys with TT Mk2's.


----------



## scar02

To anyone that is interested.

With the weather being as it is here and pressure of work at the moment I have decided to put a stop on the Arm Rests for the moment. If/when I start again I will let you know.

Regards


----------



## mailrush

scar02 said:


> To anyone that is interested.
> 
> With the weather being as it is here and pressure of work at the moment I have decided to put a stop on the Arm Rests for the moment. If/when I start again I will let you know.
> 
> Regards


Hi Chris

Instead, perhaps you could do some quick instructions on how its done / what parts you use etc so we could attempt ourselves? After our conversation I have the part number for the the pad from Audi but what else is used??

Failing that, has anyone else made or got anything similar?

Cheers matey


----------



## robokn

Watch this space, would people be interested ina group buy from

http://www.tt-armrest.com/

as I am sure I could get us a better deal than the current price of 349E = £307

What is the general consensus ???


----------



## mailrush

robokn said:


> Watch this space, would people be interested ina group buy from
> 
> http://www.tt-armrest.com/
> 
> as I am sure I could get us a better deal than the current price of 349E = £307
> 
> What is the general consensus ???


Ive heard they are good armrests but not willing to pay anywhere near £300 for one! especially as they dont do the leather/stitching that matches my car (black with silver stitching) (QF).

Would be interested if the price was right though...


----------



## robokn

Have you asked if they can match the sitching??

And it is a quality piece of kit ask Phil who fitted one just recently


----------



## robokn

Just had a reply can do these for 299E delivered within Europe

That works out at £263 so a fair bit of a saving will be posting up on the group buy section


----------



## mailrush

robokn said:


> Have you asked if they can match the sitching??
> 
> And it is a quality piece of kit ask Phil who fitted one just recently


I havnt, no. Just going by their website...

I believe its a quality piece of kit and fits very nicely...Ive seen lots of feedback on it. Still cant justify over £300 though...


----------



## robokn

Thats why I have brookered a deal at £263, so now under your budget


----------



## mailrush

robokn said:


> Thats why I have brookered a deal at £263, so now under your budget


Sorry Rob, when I said "over £300" it was because I couldnt remember the exact figure - not because £300 was my budget  .

You've done well to get a discount but even at £263 its not cheap.

I would be tempted if they can match the interior code QF - (alcantara, black with silver stitching). Rob, ive emailed them to ask but when you next speak to them could you mention it if I havnt had a reply?

Cheers Matey :wink:


----------



## robokn

So do you want black leather with silver sitching then?


----------



## mailrush

well at least the matching black (cant see much stitching) - paying that much i'd expect the colours to match perfectly...


----------



## mailrush

got an email back from Jorg - they dont do silver stitiching but do have the black audi leather. I dont know how the colour will match the rest of the leather though and they cant guarantee it either....


----------



## Blaven11

mailrush said:


> got an email back from Jorg - they dont do silver stitiching but do have the black audi leather. I dont know how the colour will match the rest of the leather though and they cant guarantee it either....


If it helps, I have today received my armrest from Jorg in 'Alabaster White'. I wanted blue stitching but as you rightly say he doesn't do stitching.

He will do any colour of leather that Audi do.

The main thing though is that the stitching on it is all underneath & therefore out of sight. When you raise the arm rest you cannot see it. I hope to fit mine over the week end and if interested I'll try & post a photo or two. Any other info PM me.

The colour is a perfect match


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Being reckless with my wallet for the new toy.....Well no, it was actually being reckless with the wife's purse for my Crimbo pressie, I ordered one of these some weeks ago. Jorg's company is very easy to deal with and found he always replied to e-mails very quickly. His English is very good and a damn sight better than my German. I did answer him in his native tounge once but it got a bit confused towards the last part of the translation. I ended the e-mail asking if his dog needed a new Hoover bag. Well I tried!
The armrest is nicely finished and the aluminium perfect. When you fit it and this takes only about ten mins, you will find it dose flex a little, so don't go putting all you weight on it. Remember it is only an armrest.
For those of you that wanted coloured stitching, it is not needed as none or the cotton of the stitches are really seen. If it is a special leather colour your after then Jorg is your man as he was the only company worldwide that could find my chennai brown.
Some of you have seen the result before, but here it is again.


----------



## Blaven11

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Being reckless with my wallet for the new toy.....Well no, it was actually being reckless with the wife's purse for my Crimbo pressie, I ordered one of these some weeks ago. Jorg's company is very easy to deal with and found he always replied to e-mails very quickly. His English is very good and a damn sight better than my German. I did answer him in his native tounge once but it got a bit confused towards the last part of the translation. I ended the e-mail asking if his dog needed a new Hoover bag. Well I tried!
> The armrest is nicely finished and the aluminium perfect. When you fit it and this takes only about ten mins, you will find it dose flex a little, so don't go putting all you weight on it. Remember it is only an armrest.
> For those of you that wanted coloured stitching, it is not needed as none or the cotton of the stitches are really seen. If it is a special leather colour your after then Jorg is your man as he was the only company worldwide that could find my chennai brown.
> Some of you have seen the result before, but here it is again.


TT4PJ I've PM'd you.


----------



## mailrush

Guys,

Looking at the position of the cup holders I still find it difficult to accept that its not easy to make/have made an armrest there similar to scars one. I would love to know the other parts/materials scar used as his looks great, is cheaper, has an OEM pad to match the interior and because its supported by the centre console underneath you can put more weight on it...

???? :?


----------



## Blaven11

mailrush said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking at the position of the cup holders I still find it difficult to accept that its not easy to make/have made an armrest there similar to scars one. I would love to know the other parts/materials scar used as his looks great, is cheaper, has an OEM pad to match the interior and because its supported by the centre console underneath you can put more weight on it...
> 
> ???? :?


There is just no pleasing some people is there!!!!!


----------



## mailrush

Blaven11 said:


> There is just no pleasing some people is there!!!!!


Judging by your big smiley faces im detecting a hint of jokey sarcastic :wink:  but on a serious note, no...there isnt!

Not when the ONLY option available is going to cost me £263...! Why ON EARTH Audi didnt provide a useable/suitable armrest as standard (*or at the very least* an optional extra) I will never know!

If Chris/Scar02 can make his one (which, by the way, in my opinion looks better than the tt-armrest one), with the real audi leather and correct stitching etc for £100 then why cant this be done by others?


----------



## Blaven11

mailrush said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is just no pleasing some people is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your big smiley faces im detecting a hint of jokey sarcastic :wink:  but on a serious note, no...there isnt!
> 
> Not when the ONLY option available is going to cost me £263...! Why ON EARTH Audi didnt provide a useable/suitable armrest as standard (*or at the very least* an optional extra) I will never know!
> 
> If Chris/Scar02 can make his one (which, by the way, in my opinion looks better than the tt-armrest one), with the real audi leather and correct stitching etc for £100 then why cant this be done by others?
Click to expand...

You're dead right of course but 'others' can't or won't do it so your not left with much if any choice. Irrespective of price the TT-armrest one is very good. Like most things in life you get what you pay for. :wink:


----------



## mailrush

Blaven11 said:


> You're dead right of course but 'others' can't or won't do it so your not left with much if any choice. Irrespective of price the TT-armrest one is very good. Like most things in life you get what you pay for. :wink:


Yes, with most things you do get what you pay for but there is clearly a gap in the market here and tt-armrest have quite rightly taken advantage of it. Being the only production armrest for the audi tt (as far as I can see. even worldwide) they can charge what they want. So would I if I were them...

When i got the mini i got bmw/mini to retrofit the optional armrest for me. Cost approx £125 inc fitting, has a sliding compartment and is hinged so can be lifted out the way if needed. Matches the rest of the interior as OEM and can also take pretty much all my weight. So the tt-armrest may be a great product, fits well and is good quality but I'm very reluctant to conceed to the tune of £263.

It may be easier said than done but I will make an attempt when i get my car. You havnt heard the last of me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaven11

mailrush said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dead right of course but 'others' can't or won't do it so your not left with much if any choice. Irrespective of price the TT-armrest one is very good. Like most things in life you get what you pay for. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with most things you do get what you pay for but there is clearly a gap in the market here and tt-armrest have quite rightly taken advantage of it. Being the only production armrest for the audi tt (as far as I can see. even worldwide) they can charge what they want. So would I if I were them...
> 
> When i got the mini i got bmw/mini to retrofit the optional armrest for me. Cost approx £125 inc fitting, has a sliding compartment and is hinged so can be lifted out the way if needed. Matches the rest of the interior as OEM and can also take pretty much all my weight. So the tt-armrest may be a great product, fits well and is good quality but I'm very reluctant to conceed to the tune of £263.
> 
> It may be easier said than done but I will make an attempt when i get my car. You havnt heard the last of me!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Damn, that was what I was afraid you would say!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mailrush

Blaven11 said:


> Damn, that was what I was afraid you would say!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


haha :lol: You cant get rid of me that easily :wink:

dont worry matey...once I make a successful armrest if easy enough I can produce them or at the very least make a step by step guide! Soon...I will RULE THE WORLD!!! muhaha!!! :twisted:


----------



## robokn

Once you have worked out the cost of OEM leather, Machining templates, postage for all the components then if you still think you 
can make it cheaper then fair play,

BTW guess what arrived in the post this morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailrush

robokn said:


> Once you have worked out the cost of OEM leather, Machining templates, postage for all the components then if you still think you
> can make it cheaper then fair play,
> 
> BTW guess what arrived in the post this morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha - was actually joking about production but could possibly produce a small number if people required depending on how straight forward it is.

Ooo exciting. post up the pics when you've fitted it...


----------



## robokn

The quality is fantastic, people it really is a very well made piece of kit, will post up a separate topic showing exactly how easy it is to fit and what it looks like


----------



## Blaven11

robokn said:


> The quality is fantastic, people it really is a very well made piece of kit, will post up a separate topic showing exactly how easy it is to fit and what it looks like


Totally agree with you on that. Hoping to put mine in over the w/e once I've worked out removing the phone fit. Doesn't appear to difficult. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Senator

mailrush said:


> Not when the ONLY option available is going to cost me £263...! Why ON EARTH Audi didnt provide a useable/suitable armrest as standard (*or at the very least* an optional extra) I will never know!quote]
> 
> Because that would have had to go to the added expense of producing a unique centre console for both RHD as well as LHD.....instead they produced one and optimised it for LHD.


----------



## Senator

TT4PJ said:


> The armrest is nicely finished and the aluminium perfect. When you fit it and this takes only about ten mins, you will find it dose flex a little, so don't go putting all you weight on it. Remember it is only an armrest.
> quote]
> 
> The flexing is actually an integral part of the design. After you have used it for a while you come to understand the "sprung" feel is actually what makes this the most comfortable armrest I have ever used. Don't worry about the weight.... I've done the calcs and it will support more than you will ever be able to load it with.


----------



## drawdeknight

any more updates? i am still keen on scar's armrest though cos its simple and easily removable.


----------



## Blaven11

Fitted my armrest last Saturday (from TT-armrest in Germany).

Expensive? Yes.

Good quality? 1st class and in matching leather to go with seats, which for my car is an Audi Exclusive.

Easy to fit? Yes & I have a phone fit which had to be removed.

Worth the expense? In my view the best thing I've added to my car. Left arm sits at the right height & enables swift gear changes without having to fold it out of the way.

Cannot praise it highly enough. When I find my damn camera I'll post some shots.


----------



## mailrush

Hi all

After a couple of lousy attempts to create/fabricate a custom armrest I turned to tt-armrest.com.

From initial talks and a little help from robokn (Rob) we have been able to organise a *group buy for the tt-armrest.com armrests! *

As you have seen from those who have fitted them they are a quality piece of kit and considered well worth the money...

*Please see this group buy thread for more information: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=163276*

Cheers

James


----------



## mramessa

I have had this armrest for around 6 months now and has been great. I do long motorway miles often 3 to 4 hour stints and this just makes the driving position much more natural and comfortable.

I had the top section made in leather with a strong padded ply base which does not flex under my weight.

I mounted this on a chrome cup which came with no handle.

It simply sits in the cup holder and is the same hight as the door arm rest with no adjustment.

I took some pictures of my car yesterday as I am thinking of selling and took one to show you. When I drove the car without the arm rest to take some pictures really noticed the difference!


----------



## robokn

Sorry but that looks :roll:


----------



## mailrush

mramessa said:


> I have had this armrest for around 6 months now and has been great. I do long motorway miles often 3 to 4 hour stints and this just makes the driving position much more natural and comfortable.
> 
> I had the top section made in leather with a strong padded ply base which does not flex under my weight.
> 
> I mounted this on a chrome cup which came with no handle.
> 
> It simply sits in the cup holder and is the same hight as the door arm rest with no adjustment.
> 
> I took some pictures of my car yesterday as I am thinking of selling and took one to show you. When I drove the car without the arm rest to take some pictures really noticed the difference!


Hi mate

looks like a good effort and by the sounds of things it does the job for you but just doesnt do it for me style wise - just doesnt 'look right' (just an opinion - no offense of course  ). [smiley=bomb.gif] .

Its probably more comfortable than the tt-armrest.com ones as the pad looks thicker 8)


----------



## sTTranger

i didnt see this, i have bought one from tt-arm rest site which arrived today. Very classy, although very expensive. Fingers crossed ill get my money back when i sell it :wink:


----------



## davelincs

Sonatina said:


> scar02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have now finished my Arm Rest, got the height were I want it and as I only use the cup holder to keep my VAT receipts in, it makes a good cover.
> I got the pad from Audi £54 which gives it the OEM look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate it looks excellent. Can we tempt you into production on this??
> :wink:
> Sonatina
Click to expand...

Chris , as sent me the last one he had, fits a treat, and it looks part of the interior,i am very pleased with it, thanks chris


----------



## mailrush

davelincs said:


> Chris , as sent me the last one he had, fits a treat, and it looks part of the interior,i am very pleased with it, thanks chris


ye - tried to get one from chris before i bout my tt-armrest.com one. Chris was very busy and didnt have enough time to produce extras for the people who were interested. looks great though....


----------



## unabomber

Is it possible to fit an oem TTRS armrest (mounted on the handbrake) like the one in the picture in a 1.8TFSI TT?


----------



## davelincs

Heres a photo of the armrest fitted


----------



## unabomber

davelincs said:


> Heres a photo of the armrest fitted


I mean the armrest ON the hanbrake. My 1.8TFSI dont have that one. Im from Norway so driver position is on the left side. Is it hope? Thanks for answers..


----------



## AliPUMA

Hello all,
I need to buy an arm rest for my TT, any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## davelincs

Hi Alipuma, welcome to the forum, just click on the link below
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=163281


----------



## TT4PJ

AliPUMA said:


> Hello all,
> I need to buy an arm rest for my TT, any suggestions?
> thanks


Hiya,
Welcome the forum.
Jorg at the TT-Armrest.com is a sound chap and produces what has to be the best armrest on the market. Also all of us think it's what Audi should have fitted as standard, rather than the chocolate eclair.


----------



## jont122

Hello

Are there any current links to any Mk2 TT armrest's. As I hope to be picking my new car up later this week?

Regards


----------



## jeules0

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Are there any current links to any Mk2 TT armrest's. As I hope to be picking my new car up later this week?
> 
> Regards


Try this link 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282393


----------



## KingMarty

I can't say I have ever been bothered about arm rests, although I have wide shoulders and am 6'2" so have the seat low and having one where the cup holders are would be too close an uncomfortable. The one on the handbrake seems perfectly placed for me. :?


----------



## robertread007

TTS MK2 8J DIY Armrest for £20 and can be removed with no visible damage - see attached Doc


----------



## Carnut2chris

robertread007 said:


> TTS MK2 8J DIY Armrest for £20 and can be removed with no visible damage - see attached Doc


What doc?


----------

